# Diamond Creek to Pearce Ferry Update



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, Tom! Didn't know we could get the Diamond permit at a discount!


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

Jesus. $32.50 per person/night to camp? Is this a new rule? Guess we'll be camping on the right next year... Or can I just sleep on my boat tied up to the left shore?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Sleepless, you are most very welcome. Sometimes you may have to remind the person on the phone about this fact. 

Maxident, it seems to be a slow transition. Right now it's not a requirement. That said, I camp on river right below National as much as possible... 

all the best, tom


----------

